# Xbox Series X: Microsoft zeigt erstmals neue Xbox - Details zu Design und Hardware



## David Martin (13. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Xbox Series X: Microsoft zeigt erstmals neue Xbox - Details zu Design und Hardware* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Xbox Series X: Microsoft zeigt erstmals neue Xbox - Details zu Design und Hardware*


----------



## Edolan (13. Dezember 2019)

"Also sprach Zarathustra".


----------



## Maria Beyer-Fistrich (13. Dezember 2019)

Haha, daran habe ich auch sofort denken müssen


----------



## dakonis (13. Dezember 2019)

Schick, aber absolut fragwürdiger Name in Hinsicht auf das Wii U Debakel.


----------



## RollyXP (13. Dezember 2019)

Ich finde das Design schlecht, das schaut nicht aus wie eine Konsole, eher wie Apples Käsereibe.
Kann vermutlich nicht ins Möbel versteckt werden, da zu hoch.
Und den Namen finde ich auch net so Pralle.

Bin nicht so begeistert von dem Ding.


----------



## LOX-TT (13. Dezember 2019)

dakonis schrieb:


> Schick, aber absolut fragwürdiger Name in Hinsicht auf das Wii U Debakel.



war der Vorgänger ja schon mit dem Namen Xbox *One* als *3.* Xbox Konsole


----------



## HandsomeLoris (13. Dezember 2019)

Das Design ist Bombe, der Name eher weniger. Series X tönt ganz schön sperrig - ich hol mir Halo: Infinite für die Series X... naja.
Den Vergleich mit der Wii U würde ich aber nur bedingt machen: die Namenswahl war zwar unglücklich, aber schlussendlich war es das schlechte Marketing von Nintendo, das die Wii U versenkt hat; Microsoft wird da wohl eher klarmachen können, dass es eine komplett neue Generation ist, und wenn es "nur" mit deutlich besserer Grafik gegenüber der aktuellen Generation ist.
Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall darauf!


----------



## Dai-shi (13. Dezember 2019)

Ein "Gaming Subwoofer"... Ich lach mich schlapp ^^


----------



## Solo-Joe (13. Dezember 2019)

Ob das nun der Name für die "Serie" und damit der Oberbegriff für 2-3 Versionen wird oder eben nur diese eine Variante, ist mir ziemlich egal. Im Endeffekt sagt in einem Jahr eh jeder nur noch XBox. 

Das Design gefällt mir gut, wenn auch nicht so gut wie das der One X. Für einen kühlen und leisen Betrieb scheint es mir jedenfalls das optimale Design zu sein. 

Die Maße werden auf ca. 26x13x13 geschätzt. Man kann das Teil übrigens auch Quer in das Möbel legen, was sich einige hier scheinbar nicht vorstellen können.


----------



## Bonkic (13. Dezember 2019)

seit der xbox one s scheint ms einen neuen produktdesigner zu haben. gefällt mir auch ausgesprochen gut das ding!


----------



## Martina (13. Dezember 2019)

Also das ist Design?
ok ...welches 2 jährige Kind haben sie daran gelassen?


----------



## Astralking (13. Dezember 2019)

Interssant, aber in den Technischen Details steht NICHTS RICHTIGES (z.B. Hz Zahl usw.)  von 8k, wie auf der CES, E3 und Gamescom versprochen wurde!

Hier sieht man WIE GUT ES SEIN KÖNNTE!

Best EVER!!!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWdgbnlPyA0

LG


----------



## Weissbier242 (13. Dezember 2019)

Sieht doch gut aus. Schön schlicht und eine Perfekte Form um es so in die Schrankwand/Sideboard/Regal zu stellen das es kaum auffällt, top!


----------



## Alpp (13. Dezember 2019)

Super design   ich freue mich schon auf den launch


----------



## Dai-shi (13. Dezember 2019)

Microsoft hat ja echt mal "Hammer Designer" am Start; Erst den Betamax Videorekorder aus den 80ern und nun das da... lol
Ein hoch auf die Schrottbox ^^


----------



## Kellykiller (13. Dezember 2019)

Und wieder mal zeigt sich 0 Innovation. Einfach wieder nur mehr Leistung rein und fertig. Wie langweilig.


----------



## Subarzer (13. Dezember 2019)

> "Die Xbox Series X ist bisher unsere schnellste, leistungsstärkste Konsole und setzt neue Maßstäbe für Performance, Geschwindigkeit und Kompatibilität",


Was für ein überflüsiger Satz...
Na klar ist die neue Generation schneller, als die alte...

Und beim Design waren die ja mal extrem faul. Da steckt ja nichtmal mehr ein Fünkchen Mühe drin.


----------



## Baerschke (13. Dezember 2019)

Ich freue mich auf Weihnachten 2020 

Und endlich mal wieder ein Design, das nicht an Videorekorder/DVD- oder BR-Player erinnert. Mag nicht jedem gefallen, aber ich finde es angenehm mal etwas anderes als üblich zu sehen.


----------



## Astralking (13. Dezember 2019)

Interssant, aber in den Technischen Details steht NICHTS RICHTIGES (z.B. Hz Zahl usw.)  von 8k, wie auf der CES, E3 und Gamescom versprochen wurde!

Hier sieht man WIE GUT ES SEIN KÖNNTE!

Best EVER!!!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWdgbnlPyA0

LG


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Dezember 2019)

Kellykiller schrieb:


> Und wieder mal zeigt sich 0 Innovation. Einfach wieder nur mehr Leistung rein und fertig. Wie langweilig.



Und das ist verdammt gut so.


----------



## Davki90 (13. Dezember 2019)

Das X müsste nicht unbedingt stehen. Finde der Name etwas zu lang. Xbox Series klingt. Der Name ist ehrlich gesagt nicht gerade der Knaller. Aber es kommt auf die inneren Werte an. Mal sehen, was für Spiele Microsoft so in entwicklung hat. Wenn sie Sony schlagen wollen, müssen sie noch gewaltig zulegen. Es wird nicht einfach für Microsoft, denn Sony hat( bisher) die besseren Exklusiv-Spiele.


----------



## Bonkic (13. Dezember 2019)

Astralking schrieb:


> Interssant, aber in den Technischen Details steht NICHTS RICHTIGES (z.B. Hz Zahl usw.)  von 8k, wie auf der CES, E3 und Gamescom versprochen wurde!
> 
> Hier sieht man WIE GUT ES SEIN KÖNNTE!
> 
> ...



das video wird nicht spannender, wenn du es öfter postest.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Dezember 2019)

Würde man nicht wissen dass DAS die neue XBOX sein wird könnte man es auch für nen leicht gemoddeten Mini-Tower halten. Wie innovativ.


----------



## OdesaLeeJames (13. Dezember 2019)

Mir gefällt das Design richtig gut.... vor allem im vergleich mit den bekannten Bildern der neuen Playstation. Diese müsste man so, wirklich in den Schränken verstecke. Der Name ist mir bei beiden schnuppe.


----------



## Edolan (13. Dezember 2019)

Mir ist das Design total egal,  Hauptsache ist eine gute Lüftung, die Konsolen verschwinden sowieso aus meinem Sichtfeld, schnalle sie mir nicht vor die Brust und pose mit ihnen.


----------



## weenschen (13. Dezember 2019)

Astralking schrieb:


> Interssant, aber in den Technischen Details steht NICHTS RICHTIGES (z.B. Hz Zahl usw.)  von 8k, wie auf der CES, E3 und Gamescom versprochen wurde!
> 
> Hier sieht man WIE GUT ES SEIN KÖNNTE!
> 
> ...



Leidest Du an Geschmacksverirrung oder bekommst Du monatliche Schecks von Sony?


----------



## weenschen (13. Dezember 2019)

Alpp schrieb:


> Super design   ich freue mich schon auf den launch



Ja, freu mich auch schon drauf.


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. Dezember 2019)

Dai-shi schrieb:


> Microsoft hat ja echt mal "Hammer Designer" am Start; Erst den Betamax Videorekorder aus den 80ern und nun das da... lol
> Ein hoch auf die Schrottbox ^^



Sonos, Alexa, Apple Homepod, Google....

Warum meckert man nur über Microsoft und nicht über die anderen?

Zu dem Design des PS5 Dev Kits sag ich mal lieber nichts.


----------



## Dai-shi (13. Dezember 2019)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Zu dem Design des PS5 Dev Kits sag ich mal lieber nichts.



Weil ein Devkit nun mal ein Devkit ist und nicht die finale Version.
Und Microsoft hat bei mir verschissen seit dem die vor dem Release der Schrottbox X versucht haben, den Gerbrauchtspielemarkt zu verbieten und noch so Scherze. Aber danach großzügigerweise zurückgerudert sind. 
Scheiß Verein...


----------



## Kellykiller (13. Dezember 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und das ist verdammt gut so.



Ein Inovationsstop ist gut? aha


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. Dezember 2019)

Kellykiller schrieb:


> Ein Inovationsstop ist gut? aha



Was wäre für dich denn eine Innovation? Also etwas, was richtig neu ist und noch nie da gewesen ist. 

Lieber ein zuverlässiges Produkt, als Fokus auf Innovation, nur um das Produkt scheitern zu sehen. Mit RT kommt ja übrigens eine Innovation für die Konsolen.


----------



## Dai-shi (13. Dezember 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Lieber ein zuverlässiges Produkt



Du hast "hässlich" vergessen *fg*

Ne mal im erst, man kann ein Gutes Produkt auch in ein anständiges Gehäuse bauen anstatt in einen aufrechtstehenden Schuhkarton aus Kunststoff.


----------



## Fraiser_ (13. Dezember 2019)

Einen noch generischeren Namen hätte man wohl nicht finden können.


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. Dezember 2019)

Dai-shi schrieb:


> Weil ein Devkit nun mal ein Devkit ist und nicht die finale Version.
> Und Microsoft hat bei mir verschissen seit dem die vor dem Release der Schrottbox X versucht haben, den Gerbrauchtspielemarkt zu verbieten und noch so Scherze. Aber danach großzügigerweise zurückgerudert sind.
> Scheiß Verein...



Sony hat sich das Design schützen lassen. Das macht man sicherlich nur für Dev-Kits.

Always On, klar warum nicht, meine Konsolen hängen immer am Internet, wenn aktiv.
Gebrauchtspiele, ok, für diejenigen, die das brauchen. Dafür wurde das Familiy-Sharing wieder begraben. Die letzte Disc für eine Konsole habe ich 2015 gekauft, seitdem nur noch digital.

Sony hat dafür das Düsentriebwerk in die Wohnung gebracht. Ja, die PS4s drehen selbst im Dashboard so auf, dass ich diese ohne Headset nicht nutzen kann.


----------



## Cicero (13. Dezember 2019)

Über Geschmack kann man streiten. Aber ob man jetzt das neue Aussehen schick findet (so wie ich) oder nicht, eins muss man dazu sagen: Es ist für die Belüftung bzw. Wärmeableitung super geeignet. Unten wird kühle Luft angezogen und wie durch ein Kamin nach oben abgeleitet bzw. die erwärmte Luft oben rausgepustet. Das muss wohl auch so sein, denn von den Specs her bzw. was die Konsole leisten können soll (4K mit mind. 60 FPS, M$ spricht gar von 8K, was wohl aber Marketing- Gebluber ist) wird da schon relativ potente Hardware verbaut werden. Und die produziert nicht zu knapp Hitze.


----------



## Eddy-MX (13. Dezember 2019)

------


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. Dezember 2019)

Cicero schrieb:


> Über Geschmack kann man streiten. Aber ob man jetzt das neue Aussehen schick findet (so wie ich) oder nicht, eins muss man dazu sagen: Es ist für die Belüftung bzw. Wärmeableitung super geeignet. Unten wird kühle Luft angezogen und wie durch ein Kamin nach oben abgeleitet bzw. die erwärmte Luft oben rausgepustet. Das muss wohl auch so sein, denn von den Specs her bzw. was die Konsole leisten können soll (4K mit mind. 60 FPS, M$ spricht gar von 8K, was wohl aber Marketing- Gebluber ist) wird da schon relativ potente Hardware verbaut werden. Und die produziert nicht zu knapp Hitze.


Die 8k mit VRR ist ein Bestandteil der HDMI 2.1 Spec.
Und keiner redet davon, dass Spiele in 8k laufen sollen, damit sind Hauptsächlich Streaming und BluRay gemeint. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. Dezember 2019)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Sony hat dafür das Düsentriebwerk in die Wohnung gebracht. Ja, die PS4s drehen selbst im Dashboard so auf, dass ich diese ohne Headset nicht nutzen kann.


Sag mal, was habt ihr alle für ne PS4 im Haus stehen?  Meine Ps4 Pro ist zwar sicher nicht flüsterleise, aber weit von Düsentriebwerk entfernt. Die ist nur beim Start mal hörbar, aber wenn ich spiele oder n Film gucke, höre ich das Ding fast gar nicht.


----------



## Dai-shi (13. Dezember 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Sag mal, was habt ihr alle für ne PS4 im Haus stehen?  Meine Ps4 Pro ist zwar sicher nicht flüsterleise, aber weit von Düsentriebwerk entfernt. Die ist nur beim Start mal hörbar, aber wenn ich spiele oder n Film gucke, höre ich das Ding fast gar nicht.



Dito


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Dezember 2019)

Kellykiller schrieb:


> Ein Inovationsstop ist gut? aha



Die Teile sind primär dazu gedacht, dass man Videospiele drauf zocken kann. Das geht am besten mit Gamepad bzw. Maus / Tastatur. Für Spezialfälle auch noch Spezial-Controller wie Lenkräder, Flightsticks, Arcade-Sticks usw. 

Was willst du denn an Innovation? Fuchtelsteuerung? Das Thema ist durch. VR? Gute, vernünftig brauchbare Hardware ist auf absehbare Zeit noch zu teuer. 
Projektion ins Gehirn ferne Zukunftsmusik. Also mal Butter bei die Fische, was für eine Innovation verlangst du? 

Und Sachen wie Streaming, das können die aktuellen Konsolen schon.


----------



## Tomrok (13. Dezember 2019)

Ein mutiges Design. Bin mal gespannt, ob es bei der Größe bleibt oder sich diese noch ändern wird. Allerdings verstehe ich die Namensgebung nicht, warum Series X - Wäre es nicht schlauer gewesen mit Series A oder so anzufangen?


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. Dezember 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Sag mal, was habt ihr alle für ne PS4 im Haus stehen?  Meine Ps4 Pro ist zwar sicher nicht flüsterleise, aber weit von Düsentriebwerk entfernt. Die ist nur beim Start mal hörbar, aber wenn ich spiele oder n Film gucke, höre ich das Ding fast gar nicht.


Eine Launch Pro. Die ist im Dashboard schon merklich hörbar.
Aber hey, ist ja gut, dass es auch leisere Versionen gibt. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## dakonis (14. Dezember 2019)

Hört sich echt gut an.


----------



## TobiasHartlehnert (16. Dezember 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Sag mal, was habt ihr alle für ne PS4 im Haus stehen?  Meine Ps4 Pro ist zwar sicher nicht flüsterleise, aber weit von Düsentriebwerk entfernt. Die ist nur beim Start mal hörbar, aber wenn ich spiele oder n Film gucke, höre ich das Ding fast gar nicht.


Dann hast du wohl einer der neueren Revisionen der Pro, die leiser sein soll, und/oder spielst nicht in 4k. Vor allem in 4k wird die erste Revision unglaublich laut, z.B. bei Horizon Zero Dawn.



Cicero schrieb:


> Es ist für die Belüftung bzw. Wärmeableitung super geeignet. Unten wird kühle Luft angezogen und wie durch ein Kamin nach oben abgeleitet bzw. die erwärmte Luft oben rausgepustet. Das muss wohl auch so sein, denn von den Specs her bzw. was die Konsole leisten können soll (4K mit mind. 60 FPS, M$ spricht gar von 8K, was wohl aber Marketing- Gebluber ist) wird da schon relativ potente Hardware verbaut werden. Und die produziert nicht zu knapp Hitze.


Es hieß ja, man kann sie auch horizontal aufstellen. Dann würde aber so ein Kamin-Lüftungskonzept nicht funktionieren, deswegen wird das wohl anders laufen, wahrscheinlich wieder Vapor Chamber wie bei der One X. Dann wiederum verstehe ich nicht warum es IMO ein so hässlicher Klotz werden musste.



kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Eine Launch Pro. Die ist im Dashboard schon merklich hörbar.


Jepp, siehe oben.


----------



## RedDragon20 (16. Dezember 2019)

TobiasHartlehnert schrieb:


> Dann hast du wohl einer der neueren Revisionen der Pro, die leiser sein soll, und/oder spielst nicht in 4k. Vor allem in 4k wird die erste Revision unglaublich laut, z.B. bei Horizon Zero Dawn.


Doch, ich spiele in 4K. Möglich, dass ich ne neuere Revision der Pro besitze, da ich mir das Teil letztes Jahr im November oder so geholt habe. Ich höre das Teil auch unter Volllast so gut wie nicht, wenn ich spiele.


----------



## Cicero (19. Dezember 2019)

TobiasHartlehnert schrieb:


> Es hieß ja, man kann sie auch horizontal aufstellen. Dann würde aber so ein Kamin-Lüftungskonzept nicht funktionieren, deswegen wird das wohl anders laufen, wahrscheinlich wieder Vapor Chamber wie bei der One X. Dann wiederum verstehe ich nicht warum es IMO ein so hässlicher Klotz werden musste.



Da hast du sicherlich nicht ganz unrecht. Wobei auch eine starke Belüftung von vorne nach hinten denkbar ist.


----------

